# NM Romex in a Commercial Building



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

This is a convenience store.  Is this an allowable installation?
If not, can you cite a code section of the NEC?


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2018)

My AHJ does not allow exposed NM in other than attics and crawl spaces/unfinished basements.  It is possible that we are unique in that respect.  We can do that because we are .....well, us.  Chicago outlaws the stuff entirely.  

_334.15 Exposed Work. In exposed work, except as provided in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15(A) through (C). 

(A) To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface of the building finish or of running boards. 

(B) Protection from Physical Damage. *Cable shall be protected from physical damage where necessary* by rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, Type RTRC marked with the suffix -XW, or other approved means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, Type 
RTRC marked with the suffix -XW, or other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.) above the floor. Type NMC cable installed in shallow chases or grooves in masonry, concrete, or adobe shall be protected in accordance with the requirements in 300.4(F) and covered._


----------



## steveray (Nov 26, 2018)

How many stories and what is the construction type of the building?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2018)

It appears to meet code but frowned upon here, puts the AHJ making a determination on possible "physical damage?" In this case it is tucked in a corner and does not appear to be subject to physical damage, IMO.

Does the NM romex continue up the wall through a suspended ceiling? If so...see 334.12


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 26, 2018)

Appears the portable Air Conditioner or dehumidifier may be a code violation with the duct work in a commercial building.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 26, 2018)

What is running through the window sill?


----------



## steveray (Nov 26, 2018)

RJJ said:


> What is running through the window sill?



Just behind the blinds...In front of the brick sill....Had to look twice...


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2018)

steveray said:


> How many stories and what is the construction type of the building?



3b single story convenience store


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> It appears to meet code but frowned upon here, puts the AHJ making a determination on possible "physical damage?" In this case it is tucked in a corner and does not appear to be subject to physical damage, IMO.
> 
> Does the NM romex continue up the wall through a suspended ceiling? If so...see 334.12



It then goes up into a suspended ceiling where it runs 20' to a panelboard in another room.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2018)

jar546 said:


> It then goes up into a *suspended ceiling* where it runs 20' to a panelboard in another room.



There's the violation, the NM romex is not allowed above a suspended ceiling in a commercial application. 
NEC 334.12 Uses not permitted (A)(2).

My guess is this circuit was not permitted.


----------

